# [video] Easy PLL Skip Cases for OLL



## Rubiks560 (Oct 7, 2014)

People on here probably know a lot of these, but I figured I'd post it just in case.

edit: the embed tool doesn't seem to be working, so I'll just leave the link I guess.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great video Chris, thanks! 

I had kinda thought about this, but I never really got into it. Sometimes what I thought would be a skip ended up as a J or a Y perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2014)

For the second case, I think B' R' U' R U B is way faster. First, it's faster to do, and no U2 before.

Also for the mirror of the sexy hammer, I find F R U' R' U R U R' F' is faster because of no U2.

Finally, I like r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' better than the lefty alg you showed. It would also be fun to show the other blocky fat-sunes, such as R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' and mirrors, ect..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> For the second case, I think B' R' U' R U B is way faster. First, it's faster to do, and no U2 before.
> 
> Also for the mirror of the sexy hammer, I find F R U' R' U R U R' F' is faster because of no U2.
> 
> Finally, I like r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' better than the lefty alg you showed. It would also be fun to show the other blocky fat-sunes, such as R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' and mirrors, ect..



I like that trick for the F sexy F'. 

I'm pretty sure I listed your alg for sexy hammer in the video.

I like the lefty alg way more. IMO it's faster than both the right algs. I could have added more cases, but there's a bunch I didn't know, and I figured 17 would be enough for one video. I can always make a second.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 8, 2014)

One way I like going about learning algs is I just learn the mirror, inverse, and inverse mirror or any given alg, and adding each of those to your my alg list. Later I'll learn the commonly used case for the alg, and that's why I only know about 30 OLLs but I know 50 algs haha. Depends on the case, but it's usually pretty useful for OLLCP type stuff. Sometimes I'll do it the other way around, but I usually do it this way.

Heres an example. I learned the alg for the W shape OLL (R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F') and I was able to learn its mirror, and the inverses of each (Bad P) with little extra work. 4 algs for the price of one!


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 8, 2014)

For those block-like L cases at 4:00 I always used the regular sized moves, like (x) R' U R2 D' R2 U' R2 D (x'). Would the other way, using wide slices, be more ergonomic? I've always used it this way, I didn't even know you could do it with wide slices for a while.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I like the lefty alg way more. IMO it's faster than both the right algs.



Does this make you change your mind? 






No regrips and I can get it sub 0.6


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Does this make you change your mind?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3XPu19Y8QE
> 
> No regrips and I can get it sub 0.6



I can't stand that one. I perform them as R' F R2 B' and R B' R2 F'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 9, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Does this make you change your mind?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3XPu19Y8QE
> 
> No regrips and I can get it sub 0.6



Nope.



Spoiler



Just in case you can't see the time, it was 0.53


----------



## Yarco (Oct 13, 2014)

Would it make sense for this to be the first thing to learn after 1 look PLL, and before learning any 1 look OLL? Just replace these OLLs with the PLL skip versions and learn them first?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yarco said:


> Would it make sense for this to be the first thing to learn after 1 look PLL, and before learning any 1 look OLL? Just replace these OLLs with the PLL skip versions and learn them first?



These are just 1 look OLL algs. I'm just telling you how to know when that particular alg will get a PLL skip.


----------

